# recessed wall fan forced heater....suggestions?



## jim connolly (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if who, if anyone, manufactures a hydronic recessed-wall fanforced heater? What I'm thinking of is something along the lines of the electric one Dimplex makes, but with a HW fan coil instead of an element. 
I've yet to come across one.....anybody?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

jim connolly said:


> Does anyone know if who, if anyone, manufactures a hydronic recessed-wall fanforced heater? What I'm thinking of is something along the lines of the electric one Dimplex makes, but with a HW fan coil instead of an element.
> I've yet to come across one.....anybody?


Here is a link to follow.

Beacon Morris usually is a kick space heater 2 sizes only

They do make a wall unit or at least a special plate to make a kick a wall mount. 

http://www.beacon-morris.com/html/kickspace_heat_twin_flo.asp


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Slant Fin makes The Kicker which can wall mounted recessed with on optional kit.

Here's the instructions for recess mounting....


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Myson makes lots of different types. I've installed a few - they're pretty decent. No complaints.


----------



## jim connolly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!
This is exactly what I was looking for...........now to see if my wholesaler carries any of 'em. Most likely It'll be slant-fin.


----------

